

Scoble interview with FathomDB Founder (W08) - justinsb
http://www.building43.com/videos/2010/02/02/the-database-for-the-cloud-age-fathomdb

======
w3matter
For sure he does not want people to buy into the noSQL movement, because it
would mean less work for FathomDB.

Good service, but disingenuous remark about the nascent noSQL movement.

~~~
justinsb
I think I was pretty open about the fact that it's obviously going to be our
viewpoint that we don't think people should do NoSQL. However, it's also
because I genuinely believe SQL is the right decision. There may be use-cases
out there where NoSQL is a good fit, but there are also use-cases where
Windows is a good fit, but I'm still going to recommend Unix systems in
general. As with all things, if you don't know why the general advice doesn't
apply to you, then the advice probably holds!

